

Ask HN: Strategies and Tactics for Accomplishing More - techiferous

I'm interested to tap into the collective wisdom of this community on this topic.  What strategies/tactics/tips can you share that you've used to help you accomplish your goals more effectively without sacrificing the quality of the goals or balance in your life?
======
ulisesroche
I work in sprints, I have a protein shake every morning as soon as I wake up
and at night right before I go to sleep, ever since I started journaling I
ditched to-do lists.

Also, the most productive times of my life, when it comes to work is whenever
I'm in a relationship and the sex question is not so prevalent in my mind
anymore.

The best hack I know for working out is to change into whatever your workout
clothes are and just wait until you feel like working out.

------
latch
I'd say, for most people, focusing more on the life-part of their balance is
the key strategy to accomplishing their goals more effectively.

Exercise, eat properly, don't watch tv, sleep what's right for you. As a
bonus, don't do long commutes.

Those 4+1 rules are, by far, the most important.

------
BadiPod
I find that routine helps quite a bit. Also sitting time limits on what you're
working on.

I've read a lot of books on productivity, the one that has stuck with me is
called "The 4 Hour Workweek" by Timothy Ferriss. If you haven't read it, read
it now.

~~~
techiferous
Can you elaborate on how setting time limits helps?

~~~
BadiPod
You say, I'm only going to work on this for 3 hours, then I'm done, and you
don't allow yourself a second more. If I don't finish, tough luck, try harder
next time. It forces you to focus on the essentials.

